# Cleaning your mower



## tonyennis (Jun 10, 2012)

How do you clean your mower? I seem to have a dusty lawn; my mower deck and engine area end up dirty pretty quick. And the area inside the dash is full of cobwebs (you can see it when you open the engine cowling.)

Sometimes I need an assist with the mower. Yet it's do dirty I'm embarrassed to take it to my mechanically gifted neighbor's house. His stuff is all spotless.

Compressed air? Rags? The Hose?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Sometimes....ALL of them !


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> Welcome to the forum! Sometimes....ALL of them !


Same for me too. Sometimes pressure washer too. Or if it on the trailer I will stop at a car wash.


----------

